# Quick Tuna Macaroni Salad



## Juliev (Nov 18, 2004)

I have made this before.  Sounds weird, but it's good.

1 (7 1/4 oz) pkg Kraft Mac-n-cheese
1 (6 1/8 oz) can tuna, drained
4 hard boiled eggs
5 tbsp mayo
1/4 cup chopped dill pickles

Cook macaroni/cheese dinner according to directions.  Add tuna, eggs, mayo, and pickles; mix well.  Refrigerate.


----------



## htc (Nov 22, 2004)

I've made something similar to this (I cook mac noodles but don't add the cheese packet).  I add diced celery for some crunch, and if my step son is not eating, I add a whole bunch of ground black or white pepper & powdered garlic to add some zing to it.


----------



## honeybee (Nov 23, 2004)

I make this similar to how JulieV makes it with minor exceptions. In place of relish I put canned peas and I serve this over a bed of lettuce. Good make ahead meal especially in the summer.


----------



## noodoo (Aug 4, 2005)

I can't tell you how happy I am to join this site.  I have been looking for 4 months for this recipe!!!  My Great Aunt used to make it and we loved it but I couldn't remember how to do it.
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 4, 2005)

noodoo said:
			
		

> I can't tell you how happy I am to join this site. I have been looking for 4 months for this recipe!!! My Great Aunt used to make it and we loved it but I couldn't remember how to do it.
> Thanks so much!!!


Well welcome noodoo, 
I'm happy you've found what you wanted so quickly..Please come visit often..There are many helpful people here, who will be happy to help you out.
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Aug 7, 2005)

Sounds good to me...I like cold mac and cheese anyway. In fact, I like cold tuna casserole. 
Sometimes for lunch, I whip up a packet of easy mac and add half a can or so of tuna. (A whole can is too much for one packet, but the cats are happy to finish off the rest.)


----------

